# Fliegender Teppich



## Majestik666 (17. Januar 2009)

Tach,

ja ich weiß der schnelle fliegende Teppich ist nur für Schneider, aber der normale?
Der ist ja nicht nach dem herstellen Seelengebunden.
Also können den auch welche benutzen die nicht Schneider sind und Skill 410 haben?


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (19. Januar 2009)

Nein


----------



## Davatar (20. Januar 2009)

Steht da drauf: "Benötigt Schneiderei (410)" insofern könnens nur Leute, die 410 Punkte in Schneiderei erskillt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karasuke (2. Februar 2009)

Schade, dass der fliegende Teppich Schneider only ist.
Son teil würde sich gut in meiner Reittier-Sammlung machen *g*


----------



## German Psycho (2. Februar 2009)

kauf ihn dir.


----------



## cM2003 (2. Februar 2009)

Der Teppich ist auch totaler Mist 
Ich hab ihn mitm Priester und es ist so nervig mit dem Auf- und Absteigen... Das dauert ewig und hat keinen Nutzen... Dann doch lieber den HDZ-Drachen Oo


----------



## justblue (2. Februar 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Der Teppich ist auch totaler Mist
> Ich hab ihn mitm Priester und es ist so nervig mit dem Auf- und Absteigen... Das dauert ewig und hat keinen Nutzen... Dann doch lieber den HDZ-Drachen Oo



Das Aufsteigen auf den Teppich dauert nicht länger als das Aufsteigen auf jedes andere Mount. Seit dem Patch habe ich keine Probleme mehr damit gehabt, da verhält er sich wie alle anderen Mounts auch.


----------



## Anglus (17. Juni 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Steht da drauf: "Benötigt Schneiderei (410)" insofern könnens nur Leute, die 410 Punkte in Schneiderei erskillt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das stimmt so nicht,kann den auch seit gestern herstellen und das heisst nur das ich skill 410 haben muss um ihn herzustellen mehr nicht.er ist nicht seelengebunden,kann im ah verkauft werden und von anderen benutzt werden.Ist nen gutes geschäft da er nicht soo teuer in der herstellung ist.

mfg


----------



## Tikume (17. Juni 2009)

Anglus schrieb:


> das stimmt so nicht,kann den auch seit gestern herstellen und das heisst nur das ich skill 410 haben muss um ihn herzustellen mehr nicht.



Seit wann steht bei den fertigen Items dabei wieviel Skill man zur Herstellung braucht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fällt was auf?


----------



## Dexron (19. Juni 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Der Teppich ist auch totaler Mist
> Ich hab ihn mitm Priester und es ist so nervig mit dem Auf- und Absteigen... Das dauert ewig und hat keinen Nutzen... Dann doch lieber den HDZ-Drachen Oo




naja, letztens auf dem weg nach naxx.... fliege so schön mit meinem drachen - ab durch den eingang und klick zum absteigen...

...?? schwubs, freifall ?? 




**grübel**



was ist nun los? frag ich mich noch so daher. muss wohl mit den flügeln am eingangsloch hängen geblieben sein. nebenbei leicht panisch den levitieren-knopf such....



*bratz* finde ich mich am friedhof wieder.



fazit: auch mit grossen autos passt du in jede parklücke, versichere dich aber vorm aussteigen dass du wirklich drin bist und nicht auf der strasse aussteigst.
alternativ: nimm gleich den city-wagen oder teppich


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2009)

Anglus schrieb:


> das stimmt so nicht,kann den auch seit gestern herstellen und das heisst nur das ich skill 410 haben muss um ihn herzustellen mehr nicht.er ist nicht seelengebunden,kann im ah verkauft werden und von anderen benutzt werden.Ist nen gutes geschäft da er nicht soo teuer in der herstellung ist.
> 
> mfg


ja er ist nicht seelengebunden aber solange du nicht skill 410 hast darfst ihn auch nid benutzen


----------



## anachron101 (26. Juli 2009)

das gleiche hatte ich auch als Ingi mit der Flugmaschine. Es gibt jede Menge Leute in WoW die Dinge behaupten, obwohl sie nicht wahr sind.
Das ist dann so wie: In Darnassus gibt es eine Orcfestung - Quatsch, Alter, da stehst du doch davor, da gibts sowas nicht - Doch, hab ich gelesen.


----------



## onkelzfan (14. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Ich hätte da auch mal ne frage. Was wäre wenn ich Schneiderei lerne, die Teppiche herstelle, benutze und dann Schneiderei verlerne. Behalte ich die dann in meinem Reittierinventar aber kann sie nicht fliegen? Oder verschwinden Sie? Oder verschwinden Sie aber haben trotzdem zu dem Achivement gezählt? Geht nur darum 100 Mounts zusammen zu bekommen :-) Fragen über Fragen. Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.


Gruß, 

Der Onkelzfan


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich hätte da auch mal ne frage. Was wäre wenn ich Schneiderei lerne, die Teppiche herstelle, benutze und dann Schneiderei verlerne. Behalte ich die dann in meinem Reittierinventar aber kann sie nicht fliegen? Oder verschwinden Sie? Oder verschwinden Sie aber haben trotzdem zu dem Achivement gezählt? Geht nur darum 100 Mounts zusammen zu bekommen :-) Fragen über Fragen. Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> ...


Also, die Teppiche bleiben in der Liste der erlernten Mounts. Willst Du das Mount herbeizaubern erscheint die Fehlermeldung "Benötigt Schneidern 410" (z. Obs für den Erfolg gilt weiss ich nicht. Seinen Skill nur und ausschliesslich für nen Erfolg hochzutreiben und dann umzuskillen lohnt sich schlichtweg nicht. Spätestens beim nächsten Addon gibts zahlreiche neue Mounts und dann wird man sich aufregen, weil man Unsummen an Gold für nichts ausgegeben hat.


----------

